# Deroplatys Desiccata



## collinchang635 (Aug 22, 2008)

I am thinking of getting some Deroplays Desiccta and I'm wondering if they can live together in the same cage? I am also thinking of getting some Theopropus Elegans. What are they and can they live together?


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 22, 2008)

I would rear some easier species before you try these


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2008)

I find the Deroplatys do splendid together.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 22, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> I find the Deroplatys do splendid together.


 :blink: really? i mean, a friend has them and he said he had 6 together with enough space and food etc and after a week the,re were only 3 left...

it sure is adviseble to keep em individualy.

and asa: deroplatys are easy when having the right conditions. but i heard they had molting problems tho.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 22, 2008)

I found them difficult.

I put them seperately since I didn't want to risk losing any (spent a lot) but it seems a lot of people are housing them together.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 22, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> I found them difficult. I put them seperately since I didn't want to risk losing any (spent a lot) but it seems a lot of people are housing them together.


i know. i have my ghost seperate too i know they are "communal" but still i don,t want to risk.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2008)

I haven't counted them, but I have 5 of the handlecontainers with about 4 in each of them, I just took out the males, which are 5, and another container has 5 in it which I put the 5 in when they were hatched. This container still has 5 in it and they are all female sub adult. Now the others have between 3 and 4 in them and none, not one has ate the other. Small prayer here( [SIZE=8pt]please God, don' t let them eat each other, cause I am not bragging, just stating facts  ). So I was really surprised too, but they are not bothering each other. Maybe if yous are pretty I will take pic tomorrow, hah! like I got time for that! Just now doing me taxes for last year and I am sick and just have a week to finish them.[/SIZE] Need more prayers now!


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info! :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 25, 2008)

Both Deroplatys labata and dessicata do perfectly fine together (not mixing sp. of course). I've kept multiple generations of both in the past keeping all my stock for each species in one group. The museum I work at does the same thing. We both have never had a problem with cannibalism, unless the females have already been mated and the males are still inside (the females get a little greedy lol).


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 26, 2008)

What about African Mantids and Giant Asians? Are they very canabalistic?


----------



## ismart (Aug 26, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> What about African Mantids and Giant Asians? Are they very canabalistic?


Yes they are very canabalistic.


----------

